# Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??



## Daniel S. (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich fahre in knapp einer Woche nach Spanien ans Mittelmeer und will natürlich auch angeln gehen.#: Nur weiß ich nicht welche Fische man dort fangen kann,und deshalb auch nicht welche Angeln ich mitnehmen soll.;+
Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.:q
#6


----------



## sascha1974 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??*

Hallo Daniel


Wo Fährst du hin nach Spanien ans Mittelmeer 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Daniel S. (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??*

Ich fahre nach Calpe


----------



## DerKobi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??*

Hallo Daniel,
war letztes Jahr an der Costa Brava.
Hab dort vom Strand aus Meeräschen(im drill wie Forelle geschmacklich auch sehr lecker)und mittlere Wolfsbarsche geangelt.
Die montage war von einem Einheimischen.

Grundrute bis 300 gramm
40 er Mono
Lauffutterkorb(oval)
80g Laufblei
Grosser Gummistopper
Grosser Wirbel
Kurzes Vorfach bis 50 cm(35 er mono )
4er bis 8er Fofihaken oder Weissfisch.
Köder war Wurm (mit Wurmnadel)
Für den Futterkorb gibts dort unten Sardellenpaste im Eimer ca.4 € für 5 kg.
Weizenmehl drunter mischen fertig. 

Beissen den ganzen Tag über die Biester.
Dann mal Petri
Gruss aus Essen 
DerKobi


----------



## Daniel S. (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??*

OK,danke für die ausführliche anleitung.#6 Werd mal sehen was beißt.
lg Daniel


----------



## -boos- (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??*



Daniel S. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre in knapp einer Woche nach Spanien ans Mittelmeer und will natürlich auch angeln gehen.#: Nur weiß ich nicht welche Fische man dort fangen kann,und deshalb auch nicht welche Angeln ich mitnehmen soll.;+
> Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.:q
> #6


 
hi ich fahre die letsten wochen auch nach spanien 
und ich welche ruten du mit nehmen soltes
1.mit dem boot ist es egal auser sie soll stabil sein TIPP:mit paternoster fuer makrelen geht es gut 
2.an der kueste ist es wichtig eine lange stabile rute zu haben TIPP:als koeder sind am besten die kleinen durchsichtigen krebsen die sich am strand im sand befinden
viel glueck|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


mfg -boos-


----------



## dodo12 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??*

Vom Boot kann man auch auf Barracudas gehen. 
mit Fischfetzen oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Lubaya (31. August 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??*

Hi Daniel S.

Du warst vor Kurzem in Calpe. Kannst Du mir Tipps geben, da ich im Oktober auch dorthin fahre und ebenfalls noch keinen Plan besitze. Meeresangeln werde ich auch ausprobieren, aber wie sieht es mit Flüssen oder Seen in der näheren Umgebung aus? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!

Viele Grüße #6


----------



## Fabi_ (31. August 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Spanien am Mittelmeer??*

derkobi
wo hast du die würmer her???
i fahr nämlich auch blad nach frankreich un i weis net womit i da anglen soll#c
i hab gehört muschelfleisch ist au en guder köder xD
mfg fabi_


----------

